# Types of hijackers!



## D-LiiShuZ_MaMii (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey I thought this would be very helpful and somehow interesting to those who don't know much about hijackers! Thanks


Statistics from leading security solution provider show an Internet Explorer hijacker as October¹s most prevalent threat 

Worcester, UK, 1st November 2005 * Sunbelt System Software, the leading provider of Windows system administration tools and enterprise security solutions, today announced the top ten most prevalent severe spyware threats for the month of October. The percentage is based on the number of times each threat was found, divided by the number of scans run. These threats are classified moderate to severe based several criteria, including method of installation and the majority of these threats propagate through stealth installations or social engineering. 

³ISTbar is regularly appearing as the most prevalent spyware threat. ISTbar is a toolbar used for searching pornographic websites that may display pornographic pop-ups and hijack user homepages and internet searches,² said Ian Masters, sales director at Sunbelt Software. ³The fact that it¹s so common is disturbing but we aim to provide users with the knowledge and tools to protect themselves against such threats.² 

The top ten most prevalent spyware threats are: 

IST.ISTbar * 9.71% 
ABetterInternet * 4.43% 
iSearch.DesktopSearch * 4.34% 
IST.SideFind * 3.92% 
ABetterInternet.Aurora * 3.87% 
180search Assistant * 2.96% 
IST.PowerScan * 2.83% 
CWS.AboutBlank * 2.59% 
eXact.BargainBuddy * 2.42% 
CoolWebearch * 2.40% 

IST.ISTbar * ISTbar is an Internet Explorer Hijacker, which modifies your homepages and searches without a user¹s consent. 

ABetterInternet * ABetterInternet shows advertisements based on the web pages viewed and the websites visited. 

iSearch.DesktopSearch * Removes the users access to use Windows Search and replaces it with C:\WINDOWS\isrvs\desktop.exe. 

IST.SideFind * SideFind installs an Internet Explorer browser helper object that includes extra buttons for adware. 

ABetterInternet.Aurora * ABetterInternet.Aurora opens popup ads on the desktop based on users¹ surfing history, may disable or uninstall other software, and thwarts uninstallation through the use of resuscitator code. 

180search Assisstant * 180search Assistant logs the web pages visited and uploads the data to its servers. 

IST.PowerScan * IST.PowerScan is advertised through ordinary web pop-ups, but recently it started to install with help from the ISTBar adware. 

CWS.AboutBlank * CWS.AboutBlank hijacks the About:Blank page in Internet Explorer to display advertisements. 

eXact.Bargain.Buddy * BargainBuddy is a Browser Helper Object that watches the pages your browser requests and the terms you enter into a search engine web form. If a term matches a preset list of sites or keywords, BargainBuddy will display an ad. 

CoolWebSearch * CoolWebSearch is part of a strain of Trojans that have recently been identified that all have one thing in common: they install through the ByteVerify exploit in the MS Java VM and change the IE homepage, search page, search bar etc. 

About CounterSpy 
CounterSpy is designed to be a one-stop solution to the spyware problem, with an extensive database of current spyware threats, that aggressively scans, detects, and removes a broad range of adware, spyware and other malware, while providing real-time prevention to reduce the chance of future spyware infections. With the best spyware database in the industry, CounterSpy delivers one of the highest spyware detection rates in the industry and has received the 2005 Best Buy and World Class Awards from PC World, Editor¹s Choice Award from Laptop Magazine and a 5-star rating from CNET¹s Download.com. 

About Sunbelt System Software 
Established in 1983, Sunbelt System Software is the first and largest provider of 'best-of-breed' Windows system administration tools and enterprise solutions, supplying the tools necessary to support a Windows 
2000/2003 corporate infrastructure. As well as being a software developer Sunbelt has a long history of working in partnership with innovative software developers like NSI. Sunbelt System Software produces and distributes leading edge utilities and provides mainframe quality technical support. 

Sunbelt System Software has 20 years of experience in supporting mission critical systems for the world's largest corporations who have implemented flexible, powerful, and quality system management tools, easily, rapidly and cost effectively through the guidance of Sunbelt. 
Part of the Sunbelt International Group, Sunbelt System Software covers the EMEA and most of the rest of the world, Sunbelt Software Distribution covers the US and Canada. 
The Sunbelt group has offices in France, UK, Belgium, Germany, Sweden as well as the USA. Revenues from all operations were more than $35 million in 2004. 

For further information on Sunbelt System Software please visit www.sunbelt-software.com


*Credits to: http://www.ebcvg.com/press.php?id=1817*


----------

